# Can you get pregnant 6 weeks postpartum while bfing?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

DF and I just had sex for the first time since we had the baby and like idiots didn't use protection. Is it possible to get pregnant this soon while exclusively bfing?


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Anything is possible....
But, I doubt it. Generally, I think you are safe until DC starts solids.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's possible. Watch for signs of returning fertility. MOST women have a few months at least, but not all.

-Angela


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## corimom (Aug 14, 2006)

For breastfeeding to be protective against pregnancy, ALL the baby's sucking must be done at the breast (no soothers or bottles) and be unrestricted - so frequent nursing - even at nighttime.

That said, all bodies are different.

And some research has shown women have the *potential* to ovulate more than one time per month. I also believe in human pheromones and if you and your husband are a "good match", *I believe* he can trigger ovulation in you - but hey, those are my crazy beliefs!


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much, but definitely get protection for next time! I started my periods with my youngest about 6 weeks post-pardum, and I was tandem nursing 2! My OB calls me "Fertile Myrtle", so I guess that means I could've, theoretically, gotten pregnant at that time.







: But its pretty unlikely.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I would definitly play it safe, it happens a lot, I think especially because most woman think their period won't return until 6+ months. I love to tell the story of my Fertile Myrtle friend. Her DH and her tried really hard, for 3 years to get preggo with #1. After #1 was born they didn't use protection because they wanted 2 kids and figured it would be a blessing if they conceived #2 period. So, 10 months later #2 is born. Fertile Myrtle and her DH decide they are done so she goes on the mini pill. 14 months later #3 is born. They are REALLY done this time so she goes on the patch. 18 months later #4 comes along. She wouldn't let her DH come near her until he got clipped.

She is one of those woman that gets her period 1 month post pardum. She is odviously very fertile. For the record she didn't use any bottles and didn't intro the pacifier until she already started her period.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My boys are a bit under a full year apart. I got pregnant about 8 weeks post regardless of exclusive breastfeeding. It DOES happen. I suggest using protection unless you want another babe right away


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Yup, it's possible. Despite ecological breastfeeding my DD, my cycles returned at 10 weeks.


----------

